# Blazers vs Raps... Almost a must win



## mixums (Mar 14, 2011)

Obviously every blazer fan has a bad taste in their mouth. A loss tomorrow and u can really start seeing this team miss the playoffs. Gotta beat the raps at home imo. 

For this last week we have heard blazers are tired and had no practice time, well tomorrow is either put up or shit up. A win gets them on track, a loss and things start looking pretty bad. Important game.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Do you honestly believe the things you type?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Do you honestly believe the things you type?



You should be the first one to realize it's time to panic


----------



## mixums (Mar 14, 2011)

Fams! Does barret and rice already have excuses ready? I'm curious fams?


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

mixums said:


> Fams! Does barret and rice already have excuses ready? I'm curious fams?


So once again you're back at that old old game. The game of, because I work with the team, my opinion has no weight. Because I usually have a positive outlook on things I'm a homer. 

You got issues bro. I honestly wouldn't mind having a second place to talk hoops, and honestly wouldn't mind having you rejoin us, but I see your schtick hasn't changed. Still tossing out tired garbage with nothing to back it up.

I'll be in NYC late Monday-Wed if you want to get together for a beer a chat.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

The Blazers played 8 games in 12 nights, I believe a lot of their losses had to do with fatigue, and when you're playing tired long three point shooting is going to suffer, a huge aspect of their game. Blazers will be just fine.


----------



## mixums (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks fams! I'm prob going to game. If u can get sly there drinks are on me. If I go I will let ya know.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

mixums said:


> Obviously every blazer fan has a bad taste in their mouth. A loss tomorrow and u can really start seeing this team miss the playoffs. Gotta beat the raps at home imo.
> 
> 
> 
> For this last week we have heard blazers are tired and had no practice time, well tomorrow is either put up or shit up. A win gets them on track, a loss and things start looking pretty bad. Important game.



Shitting up doesn't sound like any fun. 

Go Raptors.


----------



## SlyPokerDog (Aug 20, 2006)

mixums said:


> Thanks fams! I'm prob going to game. If u can get sly there drinks are on me. If I go I will let ya know.


I think it would be a blast to have drinks someday. You ever come out to Portland?


----------



## TheAnswer (Jun 19, 2011)

Where are all these old timers popping out from tho


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

TheAnswer said:


> Where are all these old timers popping out from tho



Ask @mixums.


----------



## mixums (Mar 14, 2011)

Sly if u and I ever meet face to face ur not gonna have a message board to hide behind. I will leave it at that. 

As for this game I think it's pretty important the blazers win. Their schedule is brutal coming up. They could go easily like 2-12 in February


----------



## SlyPokerDog (Aug 20, 2006)

mixums said:


> Sly if u and I ever meet face to face ur not gonna have a message board to hide behind. I will leave it at that.


LOL! And on that note I'll ask you again, ever come out to Portland?


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Watch out, he's got a lawyer.


----------



## SlyPokerDog (Aug 20, 2006)

But seriously, I know I haven't posted much but I also haven't insulted or threatened anyone especially Mixum. I would appreciate it if you banned him.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

not a ban-able offense in isolation, but Mixum, threatening other posters is a no-no. Please keep it civil.


----------



## mixums (Mar 14, 2011)

I didn't threaten anyone.


----------



## SlyPokerDog (Aug 20, 2006)

Dornado said:


> not a ban-able offense in isolation, but Mixum, threatening other posters is a no-no. Please keep it civil.


I appreciate you looking at that, Dornado. You have a thankless job.


----------



## JFizzleRaider (Nov 1, 2004)

mixums said:


> Sly is...l


Are personal attacks allowed around here?


----------



## SlyPokerDog (Aug 20, 2006)

mixums said:


> ...l


Still with the insults? 

I'm not even sure if I remember you dude. I remember your friend Carlito. He was kinda cool. You on the other hand seem to be a little off. 

If you see Carlito let him know if he ever comes to Portland to drop me a note and we'll meet up for a beer.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

JFizzleRaider said:


> Are personal attacks allowed around here?


Nope.
@mixums , please check your PMs if you have any questions, but stay away from the personal attacks.


----------



## SlyPokerDog (Aug 20, 2006)

JFizzleRaider said:


> Are personal attacks allowed around here?


At the very least these 2011 rookies need to show some respect to members who have been around since 2006 and before. I didn't join this site to be insulted by new members.


----------



## mixums (Mar 14, 2011)

This is quite amusing.... These s2 dudes following me here and talking trash. Both mods I might add. 

Is baiting allowed here? That's what they are doing. They should get a warning.

Also thanks for derailing this thread.


----------



## SlyPokerDog (Aug 20, 2006)

mixums said:


> Also thanks for derailing this thread.


Read the thread again, my friend. The thread derailed at post #4. That's the person who derailed the thread.


----------



## mixums (Mar 14, 2011)

We aren't friends.


----------



## SlyPokerDog (Aug 20, 2006)

mixums said:


> We aren't friends.


Maybe but you are the one who derailed your own thread.


----------



## mixums (Mar 14, 2011)

If u say so........ Lol

Look it's blazer fanatic..... She has a new alias.... U have work to do doggie... Go back to s2 the cults waiting

Btw.... Say hi to blazing giants for me. He still into that star war fetish Han Solo stuff? Yikes


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Yeah, I really miss all of that quality Trail Blazers conversation that used to go on here.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

I'm worried. Early in the season, we played with a pep in our step especially on road and in back to backs. Now we're tired playing 8 of 12? We're already worn out after 40 games? Not good. The next two weeks will define our season. We can restore order in the West by beating OKC, SA, and LAC before the All Star break. Hopefully, Lillard will show confidence from being named to the All Star team. If we lose 2 or all 3 of those games, we're probably falling into a battle for the 5 or 6 seed. Which is FINE given preseason expectations. Even Aldridge himself only expected a 7 seed.


----------



## mixums (Mar 14, 2011)

I agree speed.... its make or break the next two weeks! we need to get that swag we had early in year. its been gone since we lost to the heat.


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Watch out, he's got a lawyer.


I am not scared of Ed O


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

Ha! I guess I really liked Oden


----------



## mixums (Mar 14, 2011)

silly rabbits, this lawyer stuff is hilarious. yes i have an attorney for all my business and i wanted to get his thoughts on the letter we sent to the blazers regarding the abuse of the s2 forum which the blazers promote. he gave me plenty of suggestions. hes a pit bull. i love those kind of attorneys lol. 

my goal is simple, i want the site to lose the blazers.

i wont stop till its accomplished. that is a promise.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It's going to be interesting watching the Lowry/Lillard matchup. Lowry is pissed that he didn't make the All-Star team. Wouldn't surprise me if he had a big game going up against another All-Star PG.


----------



## mixums (Mar 14, 2011)

yeah their backcourt is gonna kill us! lowry derozan and we cant shoot either. to win this game blazers need to score at least 110 and that wont happen. they are lost on defense too. 

you guys watch they are gonna be lucky to win 2-3 games in feb. look at the schedule and get back to me. grizz will or mavs could have their spot by end of month. its a brutal sched.


----------



## SlyPokerDog (Aug 20, 2006)

mixums said:


> yeah their backcourt is gonna kill us! lowry derozan and we cant shoot either. to win this game blazers need to score at least 110 and that wont happen. they are lost on defense too.
> 
> you guys watch they are gonna be lucky to win 2-3 games in feb. look at the schedule and get back to me. grizz will or mavs could have their spot by end of month. its a brutal sched.


Feel like making a little wager? Blazers win 4 or more games you agree to be banned from here. Blazers win less than four games I agree to be banned. 

You win either way. Blazers win, you're happy. Blazers lose like you're predicting and I'm banned.


----------



## mixums (Mar 14, 2011)

I'd consider it it was S2. U don't post here. I want it to be personal for u.

If blazers win over four games u can never post at s2 again under any name. If they win over 4 the mixum name will be gone from BF forever. 

How confident are u? That's my terms. Oh and this bet starts after tonight since Toronto is listing guys as questionable.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

mixums said:


> I'd consider it it was S2. U don't post here. I want it to be personal for u.
> 
> If blazers win over four games u can never post at s2 again under any name. If they win over 4 the mixum name will be gone from BF forever.
> 
> How confident are u? That's my terms. Oh and this bet starts after tonight since Toronto is listing guys as questionable.


The Mixum name was gone from BBF back in 2006. Hence, why Mixums was created.


----------



## mixums (Mar 14, 2011)

Well gng everyone makes mistakes. I'm sure Denny at s2 must be thinking that.


----------



## SlyPokerDog (Aug 20, 2006)

mixums said:


> I'd consider it it was S2. U don't post here. I want it to be personal for u.
> 
> If blazers win over four games u can never post at s2 again under any name. If they win over 4 the mixum name will be gone from BF forever.
> 
> How confident are u? That's my terms. Oh and this bet starts after tonight since Toronto is listing guys as questionable.


I'm the one saying the Blazers will win at least four games. Why would I make a bet saying they wouldn't? Are you already backing away from your prediction that they will only win 2-3 games? 

Mixum? Mixums? See, you're already trying to squirrel your way out of this. "The Mixum name will be gone." 

One thing that is interesting, I didn't know you've already been banned from this site before. So was that my fault too? Is there some evil conspiracy against Mixum(s)? Is this site a cult too? 

I try and make a simple bet with you and you can't even stand behind what you say. That's kinda sad.


----------



## mixums (Mar 14, 2011)

Nope I said they "might" not win more then 2 games. Might and won't are two different things. 4 wins should be easy for a contender like all of s2 and urself say. So maybe it's u who lacks confidence in them and not me? If u think they are so good then make the bet. 4 wins is easy. 

U know the rules.


----------



## SlyPokerDog (Aug 20, 2006)

mixums said:


> Nope I said they "might" not win more then 2 games. Might and won't are two different things. 4 wins should be easy for a contender like all of s2 and urself say. So maybe it's u who lacks confidence in them and not me? If u think they are so good then make the bet. 4 wins is easy.
> 
> U know the rules.


LOL! Read your bet again. It doesn't make any sense. We both lose if the Blazers win over 4 games? It's hilarious you didn't think I would catch that and proves you don't believe the crap you post. 

I post a straight up and fair bet and you come back with this nonsensical bet with a poorly written escape clause so you don't even have to honor it?

"You can never post under any name and I won't post under a name I've already had banned." 

Again, that's just sad.


----------



## mixums (Mar 14, 2011)

I won't post under mixums. Stop playing I don't like u. I say no more the 4 wins. Take the bet yes or no. I'm not one of those guys at s2 where I insert a joke about someone's wife. Yes or no u never post at s2 again and I never post here under mixums.


----------



## SlyPokerDog (Aug 20, 2006)

mixums said:


> I won't post under mixums. Stop playing I don't like u. I say no more the 4 wins. Take the bet yes or no. I'm not one of those guys at s2 where I insert a joke about someone's wife. Yes or no u never post at s2 again and I never post here under mixums.


Again with the "You can't post under any name and I can't post under just one name." 

And the "I say no more the 4 wins." Dude, that doesn't even make any sense. What part of the bet? Post something fair and coherent and we'll discuss it.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

mixums said:


> I won't post under mixums. Stop playing I don't like u. I say no more the 4 wins. Take the bet yes or no. I'm not one of those guys at s2 where I insert a joke about someone's wife. Yes or no u never post at s2 again and I never post here under mixums.


If Portland has 4+ wins for the rest of the season, you GTFO of BBF.

If Portland has fewer than four wins for the rest of the season, I'm outta here. Or do whatever you want.

If that's the bet, Mixums, I'll take your bet.


----------



## SlyPokerDog (Aug 20, 2006)

GNG said:


> If Portland has 4+ wins for the rest of the season, you GTFO of BBF.
> 
> If Portland has fewer than four wins for the rest of the season, I'm outta here. Or do whatever you want.
> 
> If that's the bet, Mixums, I'll take your bet.


See, now this makes sense.


----------



## mixums (Mar 14, 2011)

BAITING at its finest


----------



## mixums (Mar 14, 2011)

As for doggie I only wanna do something that would upset u. Not posting in the cult would do that. U being a mod means a lot, we all know it. I wanna take it away. 

U know my bet. Either accept or go back to the cult and get ready to read "what's wrong with dame" 50 times tonight.

Clear as crystal. Yes or no. My last reply to u.


----------



## SlyPokerDog (Aug 20, 2006)

mixums said:


> As for doggie I only wanna do something that would upset u. Not posting in the cult would do that. U being a mod means a lot, we all know it. I wanna take it away.
> 
> U know my bet. Either accept or go back to the cult and get ready to read "what's wrong with dame" 50 times tonight.
> 
> Clear as crystal. Yes or no. My last reply to u.


Your.bet.makes.no.sense.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

This thread is as bad as the game thread at S2. This just a blog for MIXUM. Where is everybody?


----------



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

Who are all these guys?


----------



## SlyPokerDog (Aug 20, 2006)

BobStackhouse42 said:


> Who are all these guys?


I'm Sly. 

Nice to meet you.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

BobStackhouse42 said:


> Who are all these guys?


Been here longer than you son. Welcome to OUR forum.


----------



## mixums (Mar 14, 2011)

Not ur forum. Ur part of the cult fams. Be honest


----------



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Been here longer than you son. Welcome to OUR forum.


How long you been gone though?


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Why does that matter? This is our team and our forum.


----------



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

It matters to the people that matter.


----------

